# Quick 722k-EHD question regarding movies I've already saved on receiver's HD



## DaveM (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm finally going to be entering into the world of an EHD for my 722K. Based on things I've read, I think I've decided on this one. It seems to meet all the Dish requirements:

http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Expander-eSATA-External/dp/B003MVZ60S/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Quick question: I've read a few reviews on various sites that have me concerned, as some folks have mentioned, after installing the EHD, all the *current* movies on their 722k DVR disappearing. Is this possible, or am I misinterpreting what I'm reading? More importantly, is there anything I need to know in advance to prevent this from happening? I obviously want to keep what I currently have and simply bounce the movies over to the EHD to free up space on the receiver. Oh, and I always protect my moves after recording them.

TIA!
Dave


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Can you give URL to these reviews ?

There are always bugs in FW, so anything could disappear one day, regardless of your EHD.

You can't prevent these bugs from executing.

To preserve your movies make a backup of DishArc folders (find how-to in recent posts here).


----------



## DaveM (Feb 16, 2011)

P Smith said:


> Can you give URL to these reviews ?
> 
> There are always bugs in FW, so anything could disappear one day, regardless of your EHD.
> 
> You can't prevent these bugs from executing.


Hi P. Smith,

These were the reviews I was referencing for the WD EHD I was looking at. Though, looking at them now, the people having problems seem to be either FIOS or DirecTV users. Don't know if they were doing anything specifically wrong, but...

Here's a few:

"I just hooked up to my Directv HD DVR and although it was easy enough to connect, My whole list of previous recordings disappeared. Very disappointed! I never saw any reveiws stating loss of recordings like that on any review at any site that I had visited before buying this item. In my opinion that is a pretty big issue to mention on a review. Has anyone else had similar issue?"

"This is a great upgrade to the space on my Fios DVR box. I added Tons of space in a matter of minutes, the only down side was (and this was Verizons Fault) I could not save previously recorded shows. "

"working nicely, complements the DVR from DirecTV so now have large capacity for recording. Only make sure you don't have anything special on the internal hard drive, because you will lose those recordings."

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/WD+-+My....p;tab=reviews?id=1218201436540&skuId=9958432


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

don't bother to into these, keep focus on dish EHD

after getting the drive/enclosure, disable its power saving options; dish did something what would handle it, but not all devices have same control


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Dave, you are confusing Dish and DirectTV. I think when you hook up an EHD to a DirectTV receiver it replaces the internal hard drive. With Dish you are adding an additional drive. You can move recordings back and forth. Note, Move not Copy. Plugging an EHD into a 722k should not effect the contents of the internal hard drive.


----------



## DaveM (Feb 16, 2011)

klang said:


> Dave, you are confusing Dish and DirectTV. I think when you hook up an EHD to a DirectTV receiver it replaces the internal hard drive. With Dish you are adding an additional drive. You can move recordings back and forth. Note, Move not Copy. Plugging an EHD into a 722k should not effect the contents of the internal hard drive.


Hi Klang,

Thanks for the reply. I was indeed aware that I would simply be moving recordings back and forth between the drives (vs. copying or replacing). I just wanted to make sure there wasn't something inherently flawed in the EHD I was considering that would accidentally blow the recordings on my 722k IHD away during initialization/formatting of the noted EHD. And, if so, any preventative measures I could take.

Just wanted to be extra cautious.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You should just understand the process and any possible bad outcome:
- you are moving records to other media: EHD
- if the media's components [HDD, USB controller,etc] are flaky you'll lost the recordings as these are exist in only one instance, on EHD.


----------



## DaveM (Feb 16, 2011)

Just wanted to do a quick follow-up and thank everyone for their help and input. I went with the Western Digital EHD, and everything is up and running. Piece of cake and smooth as silk.

thanks again!
Dave


----------

